# German Job Seeker Visa rejected



## virtualone

Hi there

Last month I applied from Job Seeker Visa at German Embassy Pakistan and received the refusal letter recently. Here are the translated reasons

"It gives the impression that you want to use the visa for other purposes and primarily want to secure a permanent residence.
In addition, you have not shown any concrete job descriptions based on your studies or efforts to find a job, but merely submitted printouts of a job portal in the context of the application."

My profile

MS in Software Project Management (18 yrs of education) and before that i did BS in Computer Science. Working as a Software Engineer from more than 10 yrs now and have 7.5 overall IELTS GT score. I also added ZAB's statement of comparability for both my degrees and as i did not had any job offer so i added some printouts of jobs which matches with my profile just to support my claim that German market has jobs in my area.

Can some help me understand why my visa got rejected ? 

1- "It gives the impression that you want to use the visa for other purposes and primarily want to secure a permanent residence." 

Every person applying for JSV would like to secure a permanent residence in future. Whats wrong with that ?

2- "In addition, you have not shown any concrete job descriptions based on your studies or efforts to find a job, but merely submitted printouts of a job portal in the context of the application." 

Perhaps they are confused with my Software Project Management degree.. and the printouts were suppose to be supporting documents and i explained verbally to visa officer as well why i have added this. I don't understand that what is this job seeker visa then if i have find a job first or show effort that i tried to find. 
This isn't work visa or something ... i have failed to understand that why they are expecting this from me on a job seeker visa.

Can someone help me understand it ? 

Thanks


----------



## ALKB

virtualone said:


> Hi there
> 
> Last month I applied from Job Seeker Visa at German Embassy Pakistan and received the refusal letter recently. Here are the translated reasons
> 
> "It gives the impression that you want to use the visa for other purposes and primarily want to secure a permanent residence.
> In addition, you have not shown any concrete job descriptions based on your studies or efforts to find a job, but merely submitted printouts of a job portal in the context of the application."
> 
> My profile
> 
> MS in Software Project Management (18 yrs of education) and before that i did BS in Computer Science. Working as a Software Engineer from more than 10 yrs now and have 7.5 overall IELTS GT score. I also added ZAB's statement of comparability for both my degrees and as i did not had any job offer so i added some printouts of jobs which matches with my profile just to support my claim that German market has jobs in my area.
> 
> Can some help me understand why my visa got rejected ?
> 
> 1- "It gives the impression that you want to use the visa for other purposes and primarily want to secure a permanent residence."
> 
> Every person applying for JSV would like to secure a permanent residence in future. Whats wrong with that ?
> 
> 2- "In addition, you have not shown any concrete job descriptions based on your studies or efforts to find a job, but merely submitted printouts of a job portal in the context of the application."
> 
> Perhaps they are confused with my Software Project Management degree.. and the printouts were suppose to be supporting documents and i explained verbally to visa officer as well why i have added this. I don't understand that what is this job seeker visa then if i have find a job first or show effort that i tried to find.
> This isn't work visa or something ... i have failed to understand that why they are expecting this from me on a job seeker visa.
> 
> Can someone help me understand it ?
> 
> Thanks


'Not enough research' regarding Germany and the job market seems a fairly common refusal reason.

Have you actually applied to any German job ads so far?


----------



## virtualone

@ALKB

Actually i was under the impression that i will start applying after getting this visa as its ment to be for finding work. If someone has already had tried finding work then either he will have a job offer or he is not good enough to get work. I did mention in my cover letter though that how i will find job will return home if i am not able to find work. But whats the use of job seeker visa then ?

I am thinking of appealing against the refusal but from your comment it seems like it won't change much.


----------



## ALKB

virtualone said:


> @ALKB
> 
> Actually i was under the impression that i will start applying after getting this visa as its ment to be for finding work. If someone has already had tried finding work then either he will have a job offer or he is not good enough to get work. I did mention in my cover letter though that how i will find job will return home if i am not able to find work. But whats the use of job seeker visa then ?
> 
> I am thinking of appealing against the refusal but from your comment it seems like it won't change much.


I wouldn't be able to comment on the likelihood of a successful appeal.

Lots of people get sponsored from abroad without a jobseeker visa. It's a bit odd that you would not even try this much cheaper way before applying for a visa for the purpose of jobseeking in-country.

The use of a jobseeker visa is that you are present for job interviews and that you have been pre-approved, making the process of sponsoring a lot quicker and cheaper for an employer. 

A jobseeker visa allows you to stay in the country for up to six months. It does not allow you to work while you apply for jobs. To embark on an undertaking that can cost you the better part of 10000 Euro all in all (travel, cost of living, etc.) with the attitude 'I'll start applying and researching specific employers once I am in the country' may not seem very realistic. 

A few print out of job adverts just mean you know how to use the internet. Contacting those employers, talking to their HR, getting feedback on your CV and being able to show emails about that would have looked a lot better.

The authorities want to see that you are interested and serious about working in Germany and won't just vanish after arrival.


----------



## virtualone

@ALKB 

Fair enough .. i have also been thinking along these lines these days and trying to figure out what i did wrong ... I should have done better than this ... 

thanks for your help


----------



## trivedrx

*are you going to reapply now?*

Are you going to reapply for VISA ?


----------



## Sam Fredy

Hi There,

I have applied for Job seeker visa and got refusal letter. However, i missed the letter and currently am in need of the letter for Canada Immigration. Is there any possibility to get the refusal letter in Soft copy from Embassy? It would be very helpful if you guide me on the same.


----------

